
Ask HN: Do you read link summary or just the title while searching? - adakbar
While searching in any search engine, do read the short summary or just the title to determine that was something you want to know?
======
richardboegli
Depends on the quality of the title and what I am searching for.

Generally I've found that a lot of people are not terse enough with webpage
titles, email subjects or forum post titles (which become webpage title).

I'm curious as to why you ask such a question. ;)

